# Dream car challenege



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been bombed sooo much and have been looking for a way to give back to CS, here it is...

Post your dream car, it can be a classic (original GT4), a custom import (Civic with a JDM swap and a big turbo), a premier line (Ferrari, Lambo, Austin), some thing with a special value to your heart (First car, grandfathers car), limited edition, or a custom hot rod (69 camaro with a built 454, demon 1000 carb and 200 shot twin stage).

Include pics if you have them, be specific in what the car is and WHY it is your dream car (power handling speed heritage history), I will decide on Friday! * If we don't have at least 10 replies I will come up with a different contest on Friday, not too sure how a car contest will go over on a cigar forum!*

Winner gets a 5er from my stash!


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool contest, thanks. :tu

*Dream car:*

1971 Dodge Charger Rallye

My father had one when I was a kid, this thing was loaded up and ready for war. Huge 440 would rip through the gears laying rubber anywhere you pointed it. I remember him coming home from work, as he came around the corner and punched it the front end would "hang em high" and wheelie. He would pull up and do a little powerslide up to the curb out front, you could just tell he enjoyed the hell out of the car. When I was old enough to drive it was long gone because my mother was all over him about getting killed in the damn thing. Been searching for one just like it for years. I'll have to find a picture of it to scan but in the meantime heres one off the net.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Hennessey Motorsports Venom Viper 1000TT








General Information
Vehicle Type: 2-door coupe, modified car
Price: Unavailable
Fuel Mileage: Unavailable
Drivetrain Configuration: Front Engine/RWD
Engine: Twin-Turbo V10
Displacement: 8350 cc
Horsepower: 1092 bhp @ ---- rpm
Torque: 1150 lb-ft @ ---- rpm
Max RPM: 6000 rpm
Transmission: 6-Speed Manual

Dimensions
Weight: 3420 lbs
Height:Unavailable
Length:Unavailable
Width:Unavailable
Wheelbase:Unavailable
Track (f/r): Unavailable

Performance
0-60 mph: 2.0 sec
0-100 mph: 5.0 sec
¼ mile: 8.9 sec @ 149 mph
Top Speed: Unavailable
Lateral acceleration: 1.00g
Braking 60-0 mph: 110 ft

I've been in love with what Hennessey Motorsports has been doing with Vipers since they first introduced the Venom Viper 800TT that hit 0-60 in 2.4 and 0-100 in 5.5 with racing slicks. The 1000TT, although it is hard to find a lot of info on has been reported to hit 0-60 in 1.9, 0-100 in 5 flat, and a top speed in excess of 250mph... Anytime someone asked me my dream car, I'd answer with one of these bad boys without hesitation.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

My dream car is a BMW Z4.

My dad was a faithful employee to a certain company most of his adult life. He had always liked cars (he had a '65 corvette convertible at one point) and also wanted to travel when he retired. Well the company he worked for decided to lay off their older employees so he was among the first to go. It was at that point he developed cancer and the prognosis was not good at all. All of his dreams seemed to be dashed. There would be no travel, no fishing, no retirement because of the cancer. The industry he worked in was nuclear power and it turned out that early in his career he worked at a location that was not safe, i.e. there was some radiation leakage or something. That company settled out of court and my dad received a large settlement. Big deal, we didn't think he was going to make it so the money was not very important at the time.

After surgery and a long recovery he is now cancer free! He did way better than expected and as soon as he was well enough took his checkbook and wrote a CHECK for the z4. The dealer said no one had ever done that before.

I have had a chance to drive it and it is awesome! I was up to 50 mph in third gear and it has 6 gears! The handling is great and it looks good too.

So, the fact that it is a cool car and my dad bought it when he was given a new lease on life make it number 1 in my book.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My dream car has alway been a Mercedes Gullwing. A stylish and innovative classic.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ferrari Enzo

Just the epitome of cool. So much technology, performance and looks. Serveral people have crashed in them and have walked away where they would've died in any other car. Easy to drive, pleasure to wash.

Parked across from a cigar shop; that should win it alone!

A car like this needs no introduction.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll second the BMW

However i'll step it up to the M5.
My father bought a 1993 525i which was one of the first cars i drove and loved it.
Then when i got to drive my uncles 2007 550i, i was stuck on the name.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Oldsmobile 442 

This is the exact car my pops had when he was a 26 and found out he was going to be a daddy. He sold the car because it was too unsafe (fast), and expensive for a family and when my brother was born, he bought some POS Chevy thing that was a tank. 

I'm looking at buying a restored 442 because he always regretted selling his and was always his dream car. The one in this pic is exactly the same as what he owned. Pops died about 2 years ago and my mom always felt guilty that he sold his car.

Link won't work and I don't know how to copy & paste the pic, so I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Got to go with the '61 Corvette.

What a classic looking ride.:tu Nuff said.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Bugatti Veyron

What could possibly be cooler than owning one of the most expensive and one of the fastest production cars in the world? Clearly I would have to get it in a different color scheme than the one pictured though.

*Guy seeing me in the Veyron:* Hey what's that got under the hood?
*Me:* 1,001 horsepower. :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not car savvy but I do know I want a Honda S2000. Even a 50 year old bald guy would look cool in this! Chick magnet! Maybe after the child support payments end in a couple of years....


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'm not car savvy but I do know I want a Honda S2000. Even a 50 year old bald guy would look cool in this! Chick magnet! Maybe after the child support payments end in a couple of years....


I just traded mine in. It was fun to drive and it was cool to have a car not too many people knew about. However, the cabin is REALLY cramped for a guy who's 6'0" tall.


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

My dad had a S2K till he was 60, it is hella fun to hear 8900 rpm in 3rd and see the speedo quickly approaching triple digits! Some very good replies thus far, this could be tough!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Easy. Homer Simpson's car of the future.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

khubli said:


> My dream car has alway been a Mercedes Gullwing. A stylish and innovative classic.


I love this car the design was ages ahead of its time and surely served as inspiration for many a car door designs to come! oh and it packed quite a punch too.

Look at it its gorgeous!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I am going in a totally different direction here:

http://images.motortrend.com/features/auto_news/2004_tailgate_truck_l.jpg

I want this truck so I can Herf away anywhere. Besides I already have a 67 Camaro, a 78 Landcruiser FJ40, and a BMW. I think this would be the ultimate ride.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Can't help but laugh at the Ferrari Enzo that's stuck in traffic.  Car like that has got to die a little sitting in traffic, lol.


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

49 Mercury


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

My Dream Car is a Toyota 2000 GT. A lot of people who don't know about cars will tell me, "You mean a 3000 GT... durrr..." They don't even distinguish the fact that I say TOYOTA and not Mitsu. :hn

Any way, one of the reasons why this is my dream car is that it was a very limited build, and of course it was in the James Bond flick "You Only Live Twice." The name of that movie is one of my mottos in life. And for gosh sakes, it's friggin' sexy! Anyway, on to the pics!























































My other dream car is my '77 Toyota Celica ST. I have a coupe, but I'd also love to have a liftback one day. It's sitting in the garage not running


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm a simple man. I just want a plain ol' Aston Martin DB9


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

1969 Camaro Copo ZL1




























Mine would have to be the 1969 Camaro COPO ZL1. A car that if it pulled up to you at a light in 1969, you wouldn't think anything of it, but these bad mamjammas ran 10's with tires, a quick tweaking of the carb, and the long tube headers that were included in the trunk of the car when you purchased it.

Some info for those unaware of these beasts.

http://www.corvettes-musclecars.com/Supercars/69ZL1/

Oh, and purely coincidentally, there were only 69 of them made in 1969. These babies are staring to reach the prices of the hemi-cuda convertibles.

This would be my dream car for sure!


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

My dream car for some time now has been the McLaren F1



This was the fastest production car and it still smokes all the competition. The first ones had the entire interior hand sewn by Rolls Royce. (being a leather guy that is amazing) The engine looked like a jet engine wrapped in gold foil. Beautiful concept with the middle seating. Loved it from the first time I read about it in Car and Driver.


For trucks (I hope this is ok to do) I would go with the Fishman's Dodge Ram. After seeing this truck I fell in love with all things car audio. It was the mold breaker for car audio. From this point on, people realized if you could dream it, you could do it. This gave way to the pimp my ride and other car shows.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

1969 Stingray










I had a good friend in HS who's father had quite a collection of older cars. This was one of them, his was racing white. He trusted me enough to let me borrow it for prom night one year. Even before that I loved this car. Pretty sure ever since the first time I saw one, I wanted my own


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> I just traded mine in. It was fun to drive and it was cool to have a car not too many people knew about. However, the cabin is REALLY cramped for a guy who's 6'0" tall.


Damn - I'm 6'0"; looks like I'm going to have to get surgery so I can fit into it.:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

bigben said:


> My dad had a S2K till he was 60, it is hella fun to hear 8900 rpm in 3rd and see the speedo quickly approaching triple digits! Some very good replies thus far, this could be tough!


Heck yeah! Great car for us "old guys"!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1971 Gremlin



Yeah, Baby !!!


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Me, this car(53 packard caribbean) and Monte #2....thats living!


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Mine would be the 66 Shelby Cobra,It was the year I was born and the car is just Cool.Maby some day.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> Mine would be the 66 Shelby Cobra,It was the year I was born and the car is just Cool.Maby some day.


Mmmmm . . . Cobra. That's a good one. :tu If I were to buy one it would have to be blue with white racing stripes though.

Great contest!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

First choice would be a '34 Ford, other than that a '55 Chevy Bel Air. I'd want either one to be a "sleeper" w/NOx.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention.....

The Batmobile in it's many iterations, but mostly the one from the 1st Tim Burton movie starring Michael Keaton with the 'shields' option.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Porsche 911. This sums it up: 



 best car commercial ever.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Lamborghini Miura

The first car that made me go WOW! I must have been about 13.










http://www.cartype.com/page.cfm?id=1031&alph=ALL

as an honorable mention

When my grandparents met my grandmother at a YMCA dance in about 1935. She was kidding my grandfather telling him she had a Duesenberg. She actually had an Oldsmobile.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Saleen S7, fastest American production car, 3rd fastest in the world. It's just an incredible looking car, and its performance matches it styling perfectly. Very sleek, very aggressive, and it looks like if it were equipped with a flux capacitor, it would be able to travel through time.


----------



## rally_coop (Nov 28, 2007)

This is one of my few favorite cars. It was so hard to choose just one!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps the original Muscle car. 427 Cobra


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to get another 71 SS Chevelle. I had to sell mine when I bought my house. I lost the Chevelle along with a 70 1/2 SS Camaro. Unfortunately, I ended up selling them when the prices were down. Could only imagine the value now.









This pic is not of my car

Now if I am going to dream. Why not a little luxury.

Bentley Continental GT


----------



## joehjoeh (Aug 11, 2006)

mine would be the 1966 shelby cobra 427 super snake. 2 were built, only 1 still exists(sold last year at barret jackson for $5.5million).the other, formerly owned by bill cosby, was wrecked killing the driver. twin supercharged 427 putting out 800 horsepower in a car that weighs 2500 lbs. 0-60 in 3.2 seconds. imho, the greatest american muscle car ever built.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> I just traded mine in. It was fun to drive and it was cool to have a car not too many people knew about. However, the cabin is REALLY cramped for a guy who's 6'0" tall.


Had an S2000 as my daily driver for 4 years. Not sure what to get next.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's my dream car, it's a '70 Foose Challenger. It's a classic custom with plenty of power, handling and attitude. I've been a Foose fan for years and think that his work is more art than machine. This beast will turn heads in the middle of a Ferrari dealership. 

All these cars are great in their own way, even the Homermobile. Great contest! :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

1969 Camaro
I would update the interior, full centre console, cup holders, built in GPS and top notch sound system.
I would use latest generation 427ci engine, fuel injection with twin turbos
shoehorn some AC in there
Corvette C5 suspension up front
6 speed Viper transmission
mini-tube the rear

And yes, I would get the man in the post above to build it for me.


----------



## Cattle-Dog (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> Easy. Homer Simpson's car of the future.




_Sales Person: "Nothing makes you feel more like a man than a Thundercougarfalconbird. So how much were you thinking of spending on this Thundercougarfalconbird?"
Fry: "Sorry, I'm not here to buy."
Sales Person: "I understand and it's wonderful that you don't care whether anyone questions your sexual orientation."
Fry: "I care! I care plenty! I just dunno how to make them stop!"
Sales Person: "One word: Thundercougarfalconbird."_










On a serious note, I like driving my truck to work each day. However, for a dream car, I too am partial to the M series from BMW. I particularly like the past generation hi-revving inline 6. I am also partial to the Mustang Cobra, because I had one for several years. However, I think that series died after '99 when they chucked the all aluminum 4.6 with six bolt mains and forged internals. Some one also mentioned a 442 early on. I can't say I disagree there either. Say a '68 or '69...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

rally_coop said:


> This is one of my few favorite cars. It was so hard to choose just one!


Imagine driving that one around the Nordschleife!


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

63 Split window Vette. I don't know why. I just really love the look of this car.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Since someone already mentioned this puppy:










I have to go with the Mazda RX8:










Suicide doors and a rotary motor give mad cool points.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> My Dream Car is a Toyota 2000 GT. A lot of people who don't know about cars will tell me, "You mean a 3000 GT... durrr..." They don't even distinguish the fact that I say TOYOTA and not Mitsu. :hn
> 
> Any way, one of the reasons why this is my dream car is that it was a very limited build, and of course it was in the James Bond flick "You Only Live Twice." The name of that movie is one of my mottos in life. And for gosh sakes, it's friggin' sexy! Anyway, on to the pics!
> 
> ...


Toyota copied quite a bit from the original Jaguar XKE. Nice looking car in the fastback, prefer the Jag.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Porsche RUF "Yellow Bird"



Classic whale-tale bad boy looks.

Modern supercar performance. 550hp, sub 3 sec. 0-60 times and over 200mph.

These were produced 1987-1990 and only 28 or so were made.

That 427 cobra above would be right there too. There is another Ford that most never heard of the RS200 that is pretty awesome too but looks a little odd. Then there is the original GT40 and and and.....

Short of that I like my RAM 2500 with a cummins turbo diesel a lot.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

1967 Ford Thunderbird, first year with the 4-door. Big fan of the suicide door, and the huge engine. We had one when I was a kid, my dad always was trying to get it perfect. He ended up having to sell it, but I always wanted to buy one when I could afford it. Its kinda cheesy, but I still think they are sweet rides.











> from www.albeedigital.com - Ford Thunderbird History
> The 1967 Thunderbirds were very different from their predecessors.
> 
> With an all new chassis design a 4-door option became available. Also changed was the grille and headlight layout, which were designed to appear like a jet engine intake. The headlights on these models were concealed until the headlight switch was turned on. The four-door model had rear "suicide" doors. The engine options available were a 315 horse 390 cubic-inch V8 and a 345 horse 428 cubic-inch V8. The convertible option was dropped from production in 1967.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

either a Ferrari Enzo. i mean come on... formula 1 racing technology in a street legal car? only so many were ever made and these cars will NEVER be made again. so many have been wrecked beyond all repair that having one (in good condition) is extremely rare now. The sound of them when the rev... omg i LOVE cars (my career is going to be painting them). the sound the enzo makes when you step on the gas is orgasmic.

or a nissan skyline the 09 model. or the one they only made 20 of... those things are BADASSSSSSS street cars.

View attachment 16273

View attachment 16274


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My dream as a 13 year old teen in 1984 was this car when it was announced with the Testarossa.

Ferrarri 288 GTO










From Wikipedia:

Background
The Ferrari GTO was built to compete in the new Group B Race series and a minimum of 200 cars were required for homologation. However as only Ferrari and Porsche, with their 959, entered, the series was soon abandoned leaving just the Group B Rally championship. The Porsche 959 {961} only raced three times in Group B, but the 288 GTO never raced and all 272 cars built remained purely road cars.

[edit] Engine
The GTO was based on the mid-engined, rear wheel drive 308 GTB. The 288 refers to its 2.8 liter V8 engine, though, as it used a de-bored (by 1 mm) V8 with twin IHI turbochargers, intercoolers, and Weber-Marelli fuel injection. The 2855 cc engine capacity was dictated by the FIA's requirement for a Turbocharged engine's capacity to be multiplied by 1.4. This gave the GTO a theoretical engine capacity of 3997 cc, just under the Group B limit of 4.0 litres.

Unlike the 308, the engine was mounted longitudinally, using the 308's rear boot space. The wheelbase was 110 mm (4.3 in) longer at 2450 mm (96.5 in), and the track was widened also. With 400 hp (almost 140 hp per liter) and 366 ft·lbf (496 N·m) of torque, the GTO was an impressive performer. 0-60 mph times were in the upper 4 second range and Ferrari claimed 0-125 mph (201 km/h) in 15 seconds flat. Top speed was a staggering 190 mph (306 km/h).

[edit] Evoluzione
Ferrari also built 5 288 GTO Evoluzione models with more aggressive and aerodynamic body styling and increased power. The engine in the Evoluzione originally put out as much as 650 hp; however, this was dialed down to 450 hp after Group B was banned as a whole in 1986. These cars form the clearest visual link between the 288 GTO and the F40, soon to follow.

[edit] Legacy
The GTO was the first in a series of Ferrari supercars, continued with its much-modified version, the 1987 F40. Also, the later V12-engined F50 and Enzo would not have been produced if not for the 288 GTO.

In 2004, Sports Car International named this car number two on the list of Top Sports Cars of the 1980s, behind its German rival the Porsche 959. Former Formula One driver Eddie Irvine has owned a 288 GTO since the early days of his career.There are now only two 288 GTO Evos left in existence.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've always liked this one .. even though I know it is a crapbox with a pile of Renault parts in it ....


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a 1971 Lotus Europa I believe.



SeanGAR said:


> I've always liked this one .. even though I know it is a crapbox with a pile of Renault parts in it ....


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

It's definitely from 1969. It's just hard to decide between The Judge, Yenko Camaro and the Road Runner.



Naw, definitely the Road Runner. Beep, Beep bitches.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

khubli said:


> My dream as a 13 year old teen in 1984 was this car when it was announced with the Testarossa.
> 
> Ferrarri 288 GTO
> 
> ...


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Bax said:


> Here's my dream car, it's a '70 Foose Challenger. It's a classic custom with plenty of power, handling and attitude. I've been a Foose fan for years and think that his work is more art than machine. This beast will turn heads in the middle of a Ferrari dealership.
> 
> All these cars are great in their own way, even the Homermobile. Great contest! :tu


Amen to that, anything built by Foose will always be on my list, he is the only person i have seen that makes a two-tone paint job beautiful. I would love a Foose Cuda or Foose 69 Camaro.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Amen to that, anything built by Foose will always be on my list, he is the only person i have seen that makes a two-tone paint job beautiful. I would love a Foose Cuda or Foose 69 Camaro.


He's one of the best. If I ever have the means I would buy a 75 camaro (my first car) and let him go to town.

BTW... is anyone checking out the Barrett-Jackson auction this weekend? If you love cars, this is the Holy Grail of auctions. Check out Speed channel if you get a chance.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I think this car is cool:









I think it would be cool to have this:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

As a kid up I always wanted the "General Lee". 

As I grew up I was obsessed with Mustangs and Aston Martins. 

Now that I am older I would take a F-150 and be happy!!! 

I currently drive an Escape and love it!!! The F150 would be much more useful though!!!!

But as a fantasy car--I think I would have to go with either a '69 shelby mustang (Elanore) or a custom aston martin


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Elenor... nice choice.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Cigarmark I was in Madison WI (home of Oscar Meyer) and had an opportunity to take a tour of the infamous wienermobile. An amazing vehicle of unparalleled proportions. Somehow think it's 0-60 isn't that impressive, which maybe is a good thing.


----------



## jcp7857 (Dec 30, 2007)

My dad and his friend in high school both had one and both loved them, but they also both wrecked them.








Now that they are so rare I doubt I will ever be able to afford an all original never rebuilt one, but why buy it already done. I know someone (a friend of the families) who has a 1969 RS SS chillin in one of his barns, I will be all over that estate sale. From what I can remember it is just the body and chassis, but I can always build what ever engine I decide. 
Some quotes:

I would hope to get a 427 (Yenko) for mine, but that might cost a bit more. 

"Even rarer was the COPO 9560. This option installed an all-aluminum 427 cid (7.0 L) big-block called the ZL-1 and was designed specifically for drag racing. Just 69 ZL-1 Camaros were produced, probably because the engine alone cost over US$4,000 - nearly twice that of a base coupe with a V8. Though rated at 430 hp (321 kW) gross, the ZL-1 made closer to 550 hp (410 kW), making it both the fastest and rarest of all Camaros."

Well enough drolling its my dream!!!











SORRY ZYA_LTR and MTMOUSE WE JUST ALL HAVE AWSOME TASTE I GUESS.

I guess another dream vehicle of mine is:

THE BANDIT 1978 Trans Am









Gotta love that Pontiac 400, I had a 1994 Trans Am but an LT1 and that ugly 4th gen body is just crap in comparison.

Or my DREAM truck:
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1251351934054308893mFtkIL

GOTTA LOVE A DURAMAX


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had the 1st Mazda RX8 GT (with Moonroof and Nav) off the assembly line for North America VIN ended with 00001. I loved the car until I got creamed by a Grey Haired Lady driving a Cadi CTS.

My dream car is the 2008 BMW M3.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0710_2008_bmw_m3



mostholycerebus said:


> Since someone already mentioned this puppy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

As much as I LOVE my Audi A6, I would GLADLY it in for this:

The new Audi R8!!!




























Yes, I'm in love with Audi


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Since I'm not too fussy, this would do it! :tu


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I will accept post until noon tomorrow and have a descision by tomorrow by 6:00.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Any itteration of the Porsche 911 Turbo

450+hp, awd, 0-60 in ~3.6 sec :dr :dr


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

This is one of those cars that I would really like to have as a daily driver! It is called the ARIEL ATOM. If you have never seen it or heard of it, go to Youtube and do a search for "TOP GEAR ATOM" and watch that video. It is a British TV show that evaluated and test drove 'exotic cars'. They fell in love with it! (If I could figure out how to embed the video, I would!)

The best thing about it, it is obtainable! That is why it is a dream come true car! Not just a dream car.

0-60: 2.9 Sec
Motor: Honda Civic TypeR + Supercharger= 300HP 
Weight: 500Kg = 600 Brake Horsepower per ton!!!
Price: Starting at $39,000


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'm not car savvy but I do know I want a Honda S2000. Even a 50 year old bald guy would look cool in this! Chick magnet! Maybe after the child support payments end in a couple of years....


EXCUSE ME! A 50 year old bald guy!? I resemble that remark!

Oh, and I vote for the classic 'Vette but I want a 1956, since that's when this old bald guy was born!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Ascari A10

Specifications -

Engine: 4941 cc V8

Power: 625 bhp (466 kW)

Weight: 1280 kg (2816 lbs)

0-62 mph (0-100 km/h): 2.8 secs

Top Speed: 215 mph (346 kph)

Featured on BBC's Top Gear:











Fast, loud, perfect steering, loud, insane styling, loud, spartan interior, and an all out comfy driving experience. What else can you ask for? Oh yea, when you buy one, you get access to a country club with a 5.4km race track for a back yard. :tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

My dad used to have a '72 K-5 Blazer. This is the vehicle we would always take hunting and fishing and this thing seemed like it would go anywhere. Anytime we spent together was in this truck and it was a tough SOB (Dad and Truck). Once I moved out the Blazer was gone too. So if I could go back it would be the K-5 Blazer. Everytime I see one I think of the good times me and dad used to have. 

Damn I am getting all nostalgic. I might have to find one to buy so my son and I can try to capture some of the same experiences. 

With gas prices I couldn't imagine having this thing as a daily driver nowadays. Back in the 80's and 90's it wasn't that bad though.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

khubli said:


> My dream as a 13 year old teen in 1984 was this car when it was announced with the Testarossa.
> 
> Ferrarri 288 GTO
> 
> ...


Well thanks for stealing the car I was gonna use...
I guess I'll have to do a little write up of my own on a different ferrari.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

So, the 288 Gto would have been my first choice, but it looks as if I'll have to improvise. There are typically two cars that people automatically think when they hear the word Ferrari. Those two cars are the F40, and the testarossa. 
The Testarossa is actually kind of an odd ball for Ferrari. It's not your typical race car... In fact, in a sense it was ferrari's first true GT car because the car did not handle well at all. The Flat 12 actually hindered it's performance, but it was all part of it's appeal.

Then came along the 512 TR. Think more horsepower, Subtle changes in the body and everything else about stayed the same.

And then there was this.

The Ferrari F512 M. The most controversial Testarossa ever built...
which is why I love it.

This car screams Ferrari in so many ways, because it's different. And that's what ferrari is all about isn't it? It has the Original TR lines- with the giant dual intake grates on the doors.

For the true fan of TR's, one is quick to notice the replacement of the popup headlamps with standard fixed units to save weight. There is a keen similarity to the F40's headlamps here. The horsepower had also been bumped up to 440 in this model- blasting her to 0-60 in just 4.6 seconds. Not bad for a gt car.

Another noticeable difference would be the tail lights. Though many purists hate what they did- I love these tail lights on the F512 M. I believe it gives the car more character.










Finally, with an update drivetrain, you could really lay into the car off the line, without having to worry about dropping the tranny which was a problem in the older tr's.

The car is what it is.
There's a reason why this is my avatar picture.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

taltos said:


> Toyota copied quite a bit from the original Jaguar XKE. Nice looking car in the fastback, prefer the Jag.


Toyota copied quite a bit from a lot of vehicles... Does this car (sitting in my garage) remind you of a couple domestics?










1977 Toyota Celica ST coupe


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Toyota copied quite a bit from a lot of vehicles... Does this car (sitting in my garage) remind you of a couple domestics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow for a second I thought that was a Mustang II.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

If I had an unlimited bank account, this would certainly be in my garage.

Ferrari 250 GT SWB

It's everything I think a Ferrari should be.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's my pick,


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner*

Thanks for all of your participation, I love the results, some moderns, some classics, NO RICE! I was a big personal fan of the ATOM, but alas the stories of sons and fathers got too me too much to ignore, my father is a CPA but owned an S2000 until recently, his father (my grand dad) worked as an engineer for ford, my other grand dad worked for caddy, and my uncle OWNS a NAPA store, so I am a sucker for family stories and cars and thus it came down to the tie between the 442, the Charger Ralley, and the Z4.....

And the winnner is....



Scud said:


> Oldsmobile 442
> 
> This is the exact car my pops had when he was a 26 and found out he was going to be a daddy. He sold the car because it was too unsafe (fast), and expensive for a family and when my brother was born, he bought some POS Chevy thing that was a tank.
> 
> ...


I especially identify with this as I am trying to start my family now! Not a huge olds fan but there is no denying the 442's place in history as a pretty neat car....
Congrats!

PM me your addy and I will ship your prize out!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to Scud and thanks for the contest. They're great cars and would love to have one for myself.... after Foose got a hold of it...:ss


----------



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

khubli said:


> My dream car has alway been a Mercedes Gullwing. A stylish and innovative classic.


When I was a kid, I knew a guy who had one of these...of course his didn't have the mud and snow tires that the one above does! 

As for me, this is a very tough question. You could go domestic and sport the new Corvette ZR1. Good Ole sexy american muscle that gets to 60 MPH in 3.5 seconds and tops out over 200 MPH? Puhleez!








***​Then again, there is the classic Jaguar XK140. This car exudes class. Not to mention I could totally see myself cruising down Highway 1 on the california coastline with the girl of my dreams. (I'll post a picture of her later)








***
Finally, there is the Aston martin Vanquish. This is an exotic car that flies under the radar. A true car buff has to know it to love it. It's not as obvious or flashy as a Lambo or a Ferrari. It just spews class and is something special.








​ ***

As for this girl I'm talking about...well...she'd look great in any of em'! She'll sell your house for ya too! (shameless plug):tu








​


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Scud! Thanks for the contest BigBen.

Although I'm not a big fan of tuned import cars, the Skyline in the linked video is pretty amazing watching the tach jump to 9K so quickly on the track.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats scud. That's a great srory...a bit of sad one but great nonetheless. I really hope you get that 442. Bigben, great contest too.:ss


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

mustang1 said:


> Congrats scud. That's a great srory...a bit of sad one but great nonetheless. I really hope you get that 442. Bigben, great contest too.:ss


Yeah, I'll be getting it in the near future. The old man past away last year and one of the pics he carried in his 2" thick wallet was a pic of his 442 from 38ish years ago.

Thanks a bunch for the contest and the stogies :tu :ss


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Bentley Continental GT


Don't you mean a Volkswagen Continental GT? Sorry, its a great machine, but its not a Bentley (I'm a Brit who's nuts about British cars, and to me Rolls Royce and Bentley are something else).

Even though its ended, I'm still gonna add my bit.









Ladies and gents, I give you Sweden's answer to the Saleen S7, Bugatti Veyron and the Ferrari Enzo, the Koenigsegg CCXR.#

Costs about £600,000 ($1,200,000). Powered by a Koenigsegg developed twin supercharged, 4.7litre V8 producing 1,018PS or 1,004bhp. A fueled, watered and oiled weight of 1,200kg making it considerably lighter than most other supercars (Enzo is over 100kg more dry weight, Veyron is 1,888kg dry).

Its got less drag than any of its rivals (with the rear spoiler removed, which contrary to what Top Gear claim's doesn't make much difference to the handling below 150mph) and is geared to top out in excess of 260mph.

What I love about this car is that its raw. Its about having a very light car with enourmous power and the only thing to control this power being your right foot. Traction control is an option on this beast.

A Ferrari Enzo (ignoring the poor construction quality) is a fantastic car, very fast. But there are a lot of computers in that car, and computers are boring. The Koenigsegg has ABS, some have traction control and thats it. No computers dictating how the car responds to your inputs, and you can alter the suspension setup on the Koenigsegg however you like. And its available with either a proper manual gearbox or a proper racing sequential gearbox, no namby pamby auto with some override paddle's nonsense in this car.

To me, this car is the ultimate symbol of automotive excess. Its incredibly powerful, unbelieveably fast (it will be faster than a Veyron if anyone can find somewhere to max it out) and (I think) is the best looking hypercar out there today.

Oh, and it runs on E85 Bio-Ethanol, so its pretty green as well.

In actuallity, this is the version I would have. This is the CCXR Edition, and only six will be made at a cost of £1,071,000 (double that to get USD). Bare carbonfibre and red carbonfibre finish. More track focused, so stiffened up and a redesigned interior.

Car ****.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

:tpd:

But the Ascari A10 is faster.


----------



## rally_coop (Nov 28, 2007)

Cigar_Fiend said:


> This is one of those cars that I would really like to have as a daily driver! It is called the ARIEL ATOM. If you have never seen it or heard of it, go to Youtube and do a search for "TOP GEAR ATOM" and watch that video. It is a British TV show that evaluated and test drove 'exotic cars'. They fell in love with it! (If I could figure out how to embed the video, I would!)
> 
> The best thing about it, it is obtainable! That is why it is a dream come true car! Not just a dream car.
> 
> ...


i have sat in one of there before. they are actually fairly comfortable. They are incredibly badass!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the contest Bigben! Congrats Scud :bl:bl


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

My dream car is sitting in my dad's parking lot

1965 Ford Mustang, convertible, with a 285 cubic inch engine. White, with a white top, and red interior.

this is the car that my sister bought for her first car. She completely refurbished the undercarriage, and suspension. then she went off to college. My brother had no interest in cars, and soon left for the Army. However, I love cars, and working on cars. My dad and I completely removed, and rebuilt the engine and transmission, and the thing ran like a dream. although it was two tone: Primer and rust.

My dad took it to a frame straightener, and straightened out the body. then we got it painted, pearlecent white (white with the mother of pear in the paint so it just sparkled), and completely refurbished the interior.

I drove this car through high school, and then left it with my dad when I went off to college, as there was no way i was leaving it parked in the dorm parking lot.

When my sister was married, my brother and I stood up for her as her "bride's men" and I drove her and her husband off into the sunset (their hotel) in this car, with the top down, and them sitting up high and proud in the back.

When my brother got married, my sister and I stood up for him, as his "groom's maid and man" and I drove them off to their hotel in the exact same manner.

when I married my bride my sister and my brother stood up with me, and my brother drove me off to our hotel with my wife and I sitting up high and proud on the back of the car, top down.

You can't dream up a history like that for a car, and it will never leave the family.

(of course there is much more to the story, but you get the idea. keep your aston martin, this is what it is all about).










(this is the mustang from "Goldfinger", but it is almost identical)

Matt


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

jcp7857 said:


> I guess another dream vehicle of mine is:
> 
> THE BANDIT 1978 Trans Am
> 
> ...


My younger brother had one of these in red. Fast car. His was slightly modded. Car was totaled in a head on collision back in 1985 with a pickup truck (other drivers fault). He and my youngest brother survived the wreck (along with months of intensive care and a few years of surgery) - but you had to be told what the car use to be. Front clip completely crumbled and rear clip bent up 90 degrees - the cabin stayed intact though.

I have pictures of it somewhere I took at the impound yard.

Anyway - it was a great car.

Ron


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Contest BigBen - Congrats Scud! :tu


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

mitro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> But the Ascari A10 is faster.


No, it was faster than a CCX.

The CCX is basically the same, but it produces 806bhp on 91octane fuel (pump gas in the USA), so on what we call high octane here (97) its closer to 900bhp. The CCXR runs on bio-ethanol which burns cooler, meaning that a higher compression ratio can be achieved and you can run your superchargers at a higher pressure as well.

The A10 is an awesome car, it looks fantastic, sounds amazing and has brilliant performance. The CCXR Edition will kick it into a crocked hat.

And if you want to get really finnicky, then an Ultima GTR 720 (Google Ultima, their website has many videos) is faster round a track than even an A10. And only costs about £50grand.


----------

